# Latest photography exploits!



## Bradchip (Apr 17, 2011)

Everybody...post your latest stuff. 

All I'd been taking lately was photographs of frogs, so had to break it up and went down to Sydney to take (non tourist) pics of things aside from amphibians... 
















































And here's a fraction of the frogs I've snapped over the last month or so.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow they are really good photos.


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 17, 2011)

Once again - WOW - excellent photos.....


----------



## grizz (Apr 17, 2011)

looks great mate.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 17, 2011)

Holy hell those are good! What camera do you use? I bet its expensive


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Holy hell those are good! What camera do you use? I bet its expensive


 
I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## porkosta (Apr 17, 2011)

Those shots are fantastic. Can I ask what are the specs of your rig? Also what lens and exposure did you use for the star shots - they are great.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 17, 2011)

porkosta said:


> Those shots are fantastic. Can I ask what are the specs of your rig? Also what lens and exposure did you use for the star shots - they are great.


 
Seconded. I as mad a herper as anyone here and love the frogs, but the astral pics are incredible.
On the frogs, again what were you using? I can see two flashes in some of the shots.

Cheers


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW!!! awesome pics!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh wow-there's some AMAZING shots in there!! Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks heaps guys. At the moment I'm using the Nikon D300 (but you'd get equally as good shots with something like the Nikon D90 which is relatively cheap now). Most of the work is in the lenses though, and the flashes, particularly for the frog work. I use a Tamron 90mm for all the frog shots and all the macro, and a 2 flash setup if I can get away with it. It's not cheap, and macro is still a challenge with good gear, but still rewarding. The off camera flash is the key 

Thanks heaps PorkostaThe lens I was using for the stars was the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8. All these shots were taken at 11mm at f/2.8. It takes awhile to work out appropriate shutter times without getting the stars to trail. The only problem is...the shorter the shutterspeed, the higher the ISO. I think I worked out that about 70 seconds, at 11mm, at f/2.8, ISO1600 worked best. Just note that some cameras don't handle high ISO as well as others. The Nikons seem to do ok. The shots above I took when there was some moon in the sky...which is instant light pollution. Not the best thing for this kind of photography. 

With a new moon (and no light pollution) and a little editing, and the settings I gave you above, you'd get shots more like this. The wideangle lens that opens up to f/2.8 is imperative though (anything to help get light onto the sensor)


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

How do you get the night shots so clear without and noise?


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 17, 2011)

Great photography!


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 17, 2011)

Chewy, most of the frog shots were taken with a 2 off camera flash setup. A nikon SB600 to the left, and a Nikon SB900 to the right, both triggered by the popup flash on the camera (bloody amazing feature if you ask me....totally wireless). 

Thanks for looking mate. The comments are much appreciated 

Snakes123...it's mainly a matter of going to places with as little light pollution as possible, and going out when there's no moon around at all (full moon would be useless for this kind of photography). 

It's hard to find a balance between the noise and exposure time etc. The longer the exposure...the more the rotation of the earth makes the stars appear to move. There's some obvious trailing in some of these shots...it's hard to completely avoid though. It's all about getting as much light on the sensor in as short time as possible. That's where a wideangle lens that opens up to f/2.8 helps...and a camera that can handle noise well.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic shots! Just superb, well done!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 17, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Absolutely fantastic shots! Just superb, well done!



Sums it up to a T......well done fantastic


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 18, 2011)

I took this photo last night with the new camera. I'm still getting used to the different settings on there but just have to keep trying I guess!


----------



## hrafna (Apr 18, 2011)

Snakelove said:


> I took this photo last night with the new camera. I'm still getting used to the different settings on there but just have to keep trying I guess!


 just a suggestion if you don't mind, watch what else is in the shot when you take it. the blue mat and the red torch in the background detract from the child, which i assume is the main focus of your pic! keep playing around and enjoy.


----------



## Wookie (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn son. Nice photos mate. Top shelf.


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 18, 2011)

hrafna said:


> just a suggestion if you don't mind, watch what else is in the shot when you take it. the blue mat and the red torch in the background detract from the child, which i assume is the main focus of your pic! keep playing around and enjoy.


 
Thank you for that. Yeah after I took the photo and looked at it on my comp then I realised it was out of focus, and unnecessary things in the background. Thanks mate! =)


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely JAWDROPPING 

Thank you for sharing your fabulous work Bradchip


----------



## trader (Apr 18, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> Thank you for sharing your fabulous work Bradchip



and I second that!  :shock:


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great pics as always and not that l am a lizard/monitor person but l love the way that one is looking around the trunk of the tree in the paddock full of dead grass pic...keep up the great work ...solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Smithers (Apr 18, 2011)

Loven them Astro ones, cheers for posting


----------



## shaye (Apr 18, 2011)

love all macros of living things and specially the tree shots at the start


----------



## Kurto (Apr 18, 2011)

Incredible work mate!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

These are absolutely stunning photos, I am genuinely very impressed by them


----------



## Psychad (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work as usual, particularly love the Magellanic Cloud and the Emerald's head close-up.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 18, 2011)

:shock: Wow, Brad! Amaaazing shots!! Love the milky way shots the most 

Here are a few of my recent shots, no where near as good as the previous shots, but I'm giving it a go..





[/url]
Mudjimba looking towards Alexanda Headlands by TroublePython, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
On the beach looking back to Coolum by TroublePython, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
Ships waiting to come into port by TroublePython, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
Gold Coast at Night by TroublePython, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
Senator Signature ed at the Gold Coast by TroublePython, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
Lucas &amp; his toy by TroublePython, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2011)

hey guys, thought I'd bump the thread up a bit with these shots  Lets see yours!!


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 22, 2011)

Tameah....you're kicking ****  I saw some of the cloud ones you put up on Flickr before....Killer work. Great to see you've been playing with nighttime long exposure too  I reckon your second beach shot is brilliant. Love the stars, love the cloud movement. Considering they were a first attempt at long exposure...you've done an awesome job. 

Love the fire shots...Something I've never done before. Hope you're having a nice night out by the bonfire with the family...and not prematurely melting any chocolate eggs 

The last shot as far as a 'sports' or action shot goes...is great. You've done everything right and frozen the action at the exact right time. Nice and sharp too  I'd be happy with that!

Thanks for all the kind words guys and girls. Much appreciated. There are some bloody brilliant photogs on this site. People should post more pics here 

Here's one I snapped last week...Kinda eerie.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks heaps, Brad  That really means a lot to me !!! Yeah, very happy with how the long exposure shots came out  ... I'm sort of getting the 'action' shots down pat now, especially when my brother never sits still, so he's a good subject lol.
:lol: yeah we were having a good time down the back, but then it started to rain  lol there goes our bonfire! next weekend now haha. 

What an awesome eery photo, love it! love how the clouds are in the back and the tunnel from the trees, good work


----------



## colubridking (Apr 22, 2011)

nice photos - love the second one and the frogs! keep them coming




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5621864010/


----------



## nico77 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> Thanks heaps guys. At the moment I'm using the Nikon D300 (but you'd get equally as good shots with something like the Nikon D90 which is relatively cheap now). Most of the work is in the lenses though, and the flashes, particularly for the frog work. I use a Tamron 90mm for all the frog shots and all the macro, and a 2 flash setup if I can get away with it. It's not cheap, and macro is still a challenge with good gear, but still rewarding. The off camera flash is the key
> 
> Thanks heaps PorkostaThe lens I was using for the stars was the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8. All these shots were taken at 11mm at f/2.8. It takes awhile to work out appropriate shutter times without getting the stars to trail. The only problem is...the shorter the shutterspeed, the higher the ISO. I think I worked out that about 70 seconds, at 11mm, at f/2.8, ISO1600 worked best. Just note that some cameras don't handle high ISO as well as others. The Nikons seem to do ok. The shots above I took when there was some moon in the sky...which is instant light pollution. Not the best thing for this kind of photography.
> 
> With a new moon (and no light pollution) and a little editing, and the settings I gave you above, you'd get shots more like this. The wideangle lens that opens up to f/2.8 is imperative though (anything to help get light onto the sensor)


 
great pics mate , i thought this middle pic was the moreton island sand dunes , but just noticed the lights on the left 

cheers nico


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Nico. The middle one was actually taken at Pottsville beach...when there was no moon in the sky. I'd say the lights are Byron Bay. 

That pic took a very long time to nail. The aim was to have the beach, the treeline, and the milky way all converging at the left hand side of the pic. Mission accomplished...sort of


----------



## kristian101 (Apr 23, 2011)

hey brad, your shots are looking amazing like always.
i have been trying out some macro its photography for a patient person lol, but these are a couple from today.


----------

